# ?

## laithemmer

,   !       ,   .   ,       -!  - ,   - ,    вͲ!      ?      ,   ,   ,  .    ,  ,  . 
    - ,     !  
 ! , !    
  
  
     .     !     ,   ?!  
..         ,    -!  *... ! !!!*   
,   ??!!

----------


## V00D00People

:)

----------


## laithemmer

,   ??   !!      ??  
 ,   :   

> )))    ,          .

    ))))   ,   - .

----------


## Uksus

.     !

----------


## kobieta

,        ,    - !
               - !

----------


## laithemmer

? , ?    ,    - ! 
:)  ﳺ! 
 :   

> ,    ,   - , ,   .

   

> ,     (, )       .     -  .     ?

       :)        ,    

> kobieta: *  ,    .   . *

----------


## V00D00People

*laithemmer*,

----------


## Oburi

,          ..    :) 
            :))

----------


## laithemmer

*V00D00People*,      :)       ,   ,   ---!        볺     !   

> ,

  ,  ! 
      ,     .      ,   ))        ....
  -   ....   

> ..    :)

   ,     -  ))))))))))))))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> :)) http://presentday.info/wp-content/up...3/devushka.gif

      ,   ...
==============================
  -.
!!!

----------


## laithemmer

+1
:  **)))  
г  ,  ,   ,   -  ,      )

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,  ...

----------


## Cveha

,     )))    ,    ,           ,   ,       ,   .       -,   - .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,

     .     ,       ,        ,   .        ....

----------


## V00D00People

...

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

- !!!  -    -  ) ,   - ,      )     ,   )

----------


## laithemmer

*V00D00People*,    ,  -  ,    ,  .    ! 
   ))))   !   

> 

   .     ,   - -   ,   -   . 
..   ))

----------

!

----------


## Olio

1-  - ,
2-  - 
  - , )))

----------

,  - 
 ,

----------


## laithemmer

**,       -.   ,       , ...     .
       ,    -       ""     **,  !!!    -  )))

----------


## JPM

- 
 - 
 -  )

----------


## S

> ,   ??!!

  .    

> :))

    .

----------


## zastegnutiy

-   ,     .     - ""))))))))     ......     .

----------


## rust

?

----------


## laithemmer

*zastegnutiy*,           ))))))))))
   "" :)

----------


## rust

> *zastegnutiy*,           ))))))))))
>    "" :)

    ?

----------


## laithemmer

,     ?

----------

